# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Հոմեոպատիա.Ով գիտի  բժշկության այս ճյուղի մասին?

## Haykolo1991

Ով գիտի  բժշկության այս ճյուղի մասին?լսել եմ ,որ բուժում են ամեն ինչ եւ շատ արդյունավետ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ով գիտի  բժշկության այս ճյուղի մասին?լսել եմ ,որ բուժում են ամեն ինչ եւ շատ արդյունավետ


Հոմեոպատիան ավանդական բժշկության հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունի, ուր մնաց բժշկության ճյուղ համարվեր  :Jpit:  Հոմեոպատիան լրիվ սուտ է, ոչ մի բան էլ չի բուժում, մարդու ներշնչանքն է ամեն ինչում «մեղավոր»:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (12.10.2010), matlev (11.10.2010), Rhayader (11.10.2010), Skeptic (11.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), VisTolog (11.10.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ես գիտեմ: :Smile: 
Մայրս ստամոքսի խոցը եւ գաստրիտը բուժել է հոմեոպատիայի օգնությամբ:
Ծանոթներից մեկը, ում մոտ սկսվել էին ասմատիկ երեւույթներ ի հայտ գալ ուժեղ ալերգիայի պատճառով, բուժվել է հոմեոպատիայի օգնությամբ, օրինակները շատ են:

Հոմեոպատիայի միջոցով բուժում են անգամ ուժեղ նեւրոզներ:

Գիտեմ, որ գոյություն ունի դասական եւ ոչ դասական հոմեոպատիա: Մեկի դեպքում դեղորայքի բաղադրությունը խառն է, մյուսի դեպքում դեղորայքի բաղադրության մեջ կա միայն մեկ բաղադրիչ:


Հոմեոպատիկ դեղորայքի չափաբաժինները շատ տարբեր են, օրինակ կան էնպիսի դեղեր, որտեղ գործող նյութի քանակը հասրած է մինիմալի եւ դեղորայքը աշխատում է շնորհիվ ջրի հիշողության:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:24 ----------




> Հոմեոպատիան ավանդական բժշկության հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունի, ուր մնաց բժշկության ճյուղ համարվեր  Հոմեոպատիան լրիվ սուտ է, ոչ մի բան էլ չի բուժում, մարդու ներշնչանքն է ամեն ինչում «մեղավոր»:


Ռուֆուս ջան, հոմեոպատիան բժշկության շատ ակտիվ ճյուղ է ամբողջ աշխարհում: Հազիվ թե այն հիմնված լինի զուտ ներշնչանքի գործոնի վրա, քանի, որ Անգլիայում արդեն վողուց կենդանիներին բուժելու նպատակով կիրառում են հենց հոմեոպատիան: հուսով եմ չես պնդի, որ կենդանին կարող է ինքնաներշնչվել, իսկ եթե պնդես, որ կենդանի տերն է ներշնչվում, կամ էլ բուժող բժիշկն է ներշնվում, ապա հենց քո պնդմամբ կապացուցես այն հանգամանքը, որ միտքը ինֆորմացիա է, որը ընդունակ է փոխանցվել :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

Ինչ-որ հեքիմություն է իրականում: Ինչպես մնացած հեքիմությունները, որոշ դեպքերում կարող էարդյունք տալ, որոշ դեպքերում՝ ընդհանրապես տիրու հերն անիծել: Երկու դեպքերն էլ դիտարկվել են: Մեծ մասամբ՝ հասարակ շառլատանություն: Ինչ էլ որ ինչ-որ հոգի կանչող հակադարվինիստական կրեացիոնիստներ պնդեն:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (12.10.2010), Skeptic (11.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), VisTolog (11.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռուֆուս ջան, հոմեոպատիան բժշկության շատ ակտիվ ճյուղ է ամբողջ աշխարհում: Հազիվ թե այն հիմնված լինի զուտ ներշնչանքի գործոնի վրա, քանի, որ Անգլիայում արդեն վողուց կենդանիներին բուժելու նպատակով կիրառում են հենց հոմեոպատիան: հուսով եմ չես պնդի, որ կենդանին կարող է ինքնաներշնչվել, իսկ եթե պնդես, որ կենդանի տերն է ներշնչվում, կամ էլ բուժող բժիշկն է ներշնվում, ապա հենց քո պնդմամբ կապացուցես այն հանգամանքը, որ միտքը ինֆորմացիա է, որը ընդունակ է փոխանցվել


Չամիչ, ապացուցիր, որ բուժում են, ապացուցիր որ բուժում են պաշտոնապես, ապացուցիր, որ բուժումը գործում է:
Հետո՝ *բուժող բժիշկն* հոմեոպաթը չի կարող կոչվել, որովհետև բժշկական պրակտիկայի լիցենզիա չի կարող ունենալ հոմեոպաթիայի համար:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:37 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:33 ----------




> օրինակ կան էնպիսի դեղեր, որտեղ գործող նյութի քանակը հասրած է մինիմալի եւ դեղորայքը աշխատում է շնորհիվ ջրի հիշողության:


Չամիչ, իսկ ջրի սկլերոզ չի՞ լինում :LOL:

----------

EgoBrain (11.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (12.10.2010), Skeptic (11.10.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Իսկ դու կարծում էիր թե քո նման անհավասարակշիռ, ագրեսիվ եւ ցուրտ ու մութ ուժերը ներկայացնողներին պիտի բանի տեղ դնեի՞ն :Smile:  Ես հասկանում եմ, որ իմ գրառումները քեզ հունից հանում են, բայց աշխատի սովորել քեզ տիրապետել, միշտ էլ ափերից հանողներ կգտնվեն :Cool:

----------

Գեա (24.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ դու կարծում էիր թե քո նման անհավասարակշիռ, ագրեսիվ եւ ցուրտ ու մութ ուժերը ներկայացնողներին պիտի բանի տեղ դնեի՞ն Ես հասկանում եմ, որ իմ գրառումները քեզ հունից հանում են, բայց աշխատի սովորել քեզ տիրապետել, միշտ էլ ափերից հանողներ կգտնվեն


Չամիչ, հունից չեն հանում, մի այլ կարգի զվարճացնում են :LOL:  ու՝ Չիլիական լեռը (ու մոտակա գյուղը), որը նվաճելու ես քեզ ամեն անգամ մտքումս ուղարկում եմ, երբ կարդում եմ գրառումներդ, իհարկե, ցուրտ տեղ է, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ոչ մութ :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (12.10.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, ապացուցիր, որ բուժում են, ապացուցիր որ բուժում են պաշտոնապես, ապացուցիր, որ բուժումը գործում է:
> Հետո՝ *բուժող բժիշկն* հոմեոպաթը չի կարող կոչվել, որովհետև բժշկական պրակտիկայի լիցենզիա չի կարող ունենալ հոմեոպաթիայի համար:


Դու մոլի անհավատացիալ ես: չգիտեմ, թե դու ինչ բնագավառում ես գործունեություն ծավալում, կամ էլ պատրաստվում գործունեություն ծավալել, բայց աշխատիր բժշկությունից հեռու մնալ: Դա հաստատ քո տեղը չի:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է բուժումը գործում է թե ոչ: Դու կամ իմ առաջին պոստը լավ չես կարդացել, կամ էլ քո գրառումով ինձ ստախոսության մեջ ես մեղադրում:

2001 թ-ի նոյեմբերին ՀՀ առողջապահույթան նախարարի հրամանով Հոմեոպաթիա մասնագիտությունը մտավ պետական բժշկական մասնագիտությունների ցանկի մեջ: Այժմ Հոմեոպաթիան դասավանդվում է պետական մակարդակով, Ազգային առողջապահության ինստիտուտի Ավանդական բժշության ամբիոնում: Ուսումը եւ պետական քննությունները բարեհաջող ավարտած բժիշկները ստանում են բժիշկ-հոմեպաթի պետական որակավորում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:45 ----------




> Չամիչ, հունից չեն հանում, մի այլ կարգի զվարճացնում են ու՝ Չիլիական լեռը (ու մոտակա գյուղը), որը նվաճելու ես քեզ ամեն անգամ մտքումս ուղարկում եմ, երբ կարդում եմ գրառումներդ, իհարկե, ցուրտ տեղ է, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ոչ մութ


Լավ չի, լավ չի, պետք չի սեփական դավանանքը ուրանալ: :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դու մոլի անհավատացիալ ես: չգիտեմ, թե դու ինչ բնագավառում ես գործունեություն ծավալում, կամ էլ պատրաստվում գործունեություն ծավալել, բայց աշխատիր բժշկությունից հեռու մնալ: Դա հաստատ քո տեղը չի:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է բուժումը գործում է թե ոչ: Դու կամ իմ առաջին պոստը լավ չես կարդացել, կամ էլ քո գրառումով ինձ ստախոսության մեջ ես մեղադրում:
> 
> 2001 թ-ի նոյեմբերին ՀՀ առողջապահույթան նախարարի հրամանով Հոմեոպաթիա մասնագիտությունը մտավ պետական բժշկական մասնագիտությունների ցանկի մեջ: Այժմ Հոմեոպաթիան դասավանդվում է պետական մակարդակով, Ազգային առողջապահության ինստիտուտի Ավանդական բժշության ամբիոնում: Ուսումը եւ պետական քննությունները բարեհաջող ավարտած բժիշկները ստանում են բժիշկ-հոմեպաթի պետական որակավորում:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:45 ----------
> 
> Լավ չի, լավ չի, պետք չի սեփական դավանանքը ուրանալ:


Նախ՝ խոսքը գնում էր Բրիտանիայի մասին: Որի մասին դու պնդում էիր արել: Հայաստանում ինչ-որ կուրտաչօղլիներ որտեղ պետք է փող տան՝ կարող են իրենց բուդկան դնել որ ոլորտում ուզեն:
Հա, ժողովուրդ, Հայաստանում հոմեոպաթիայի շեֆի տեղակալը.

Խնդրում եմ, այս նկարից հետո ինձ չանվանել անհավասարակշռված կամ այլ նման բան :LOL: 




> Լավ չի, լավ չի, պետք չի սեփական դավանանքը ուրանալ:


Ինչ-որ բան ինձ հուշում է, որ եթե սա սեփական դավանանք է, ապա քո սեփական դավանանքը, ու դավանանք էլ չի իրականում, ասենք, Վարդանանք է, կամ էլ սնահավատությունների ու աբսուրդ մտքերի հավաքածու՝ համեմված նացիստական ու քրիստոնեական դոգմաներով ու «սիկռեդով»: Որը դու գիտես: Իսկ մենք չգիտենք:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:58 ----------

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, ոչ թե չիլիական, այլ պերուական լեռը:

----------

Freeman (16.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (12.10.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Է ինչքան ուզում ես քեզ ճղի, եսիմ ինչ արա, ինքանհաստատմամբ զբաղվի,       մարդիկ դիմում են, բուժվում են եւ շատ գոհ են:

----------


## Rhayader

> Է ինչքան ուզում ես քեզ ճղի, եսիմ ինչ արա, ինքանհաստատմամբ զբաղվի,       մարդիկ դիմում են, բուժվում են եւ շատ գոհ են:


Դու նոր ասում էիր՝ կենդանիները :LOL:  Լավ չի, լավ չի, պետք չի սեփական դավանանքը ուրանալ: :Wink:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մեթոդին հավատում եմ: Ինքս ինձ նման ձևով կբուժեի: 
Իդեպ, բժշկության մեջ ցանկացած բուժում էլ համատարած բոլորի համար նույն ազդեցիւթոյւնը չունի և չի կարող ունենալ: էֆեկտիվությունն էլ դժվար է համեմատել ու ճշգրիտ իմանալ: Օրինակ էսպիսի գիտական փաստ գիտեմ, որ դեղերի՝ մեր ընդունած սովորական դոզաներից շաաատ անգամ դոզաներն ավելի ուժեղ ազդեցություն ունեն, ազդեցությունն էլ կախված է, թե տվյալ օրգանիզմի համար տվյալ նյութի որ չափաբաժինն է բուժող: Հաճախ է լինում, որ դեղը խմում ենք, բայց մեզ վրա չի ազդում ոչ մի ձևով: Այնպես որ հեքիաթ անվանելը դեղաբուժությունը նույնքան հնարավոր է, որքան հոմեոպատիան:

----------


## Rhayader

> Մեթոդին հավատում եմ: Ինքս ինձ նման ձևով կբուժեի:


Նախ, կնկարագրե՞ս մեթոդը: Քո պատկերացմամբ: Դու ինքդ քեզ կբուժեիր ջրի հիշողությա՞մբ:



> Իդեպ, բժշկության մեջ ցանկացած բուժում էլ համատարած բոլորի համար նույն ազդեցիւթոյւնը չունի և չի կարող ունենալ:


Բժշկության մեջ դեղի էֆեկտիվությունը փոխվում է հիվանդից հիվանդ, ոչ թե բժշկից բժիշկ :LOL:  հետո՝ բժշկության մեջ ուսումնասիրված են օրինաչափությունները, որոնց ենթարկվում է դեղի ազդեցությունը, թեկուզ ոչ բոլորը, բայց ուսումնասիրությունը շարունակում է գնալ: Թող հոմեոպաթները մի հատիկ մանրամասն հետազոտված ու փաստագրված դեպք բերեն, որ իրենք, ասենք քաղցկեղ են բուժել՝ ինչը սիրում են պնդել հոմեոպաթիայի, սիսեռա-լոբա-եսիմինչաբուժության վկաները: Խոսել սիրում են: Իսկ գիտականորեն փաստագրված դեպքեր, բլաբլաբլա՝ չկա: Մինչև չլինի, ջրի սկլերոզով ու հիվանդությամբ բուժումն ինձանից հեռու թող մնա:



> էֆեկտիվությունն էլ դժվար է համեմատել ու ճշգրիտ իմանալ: Օրինակ էսպիսի գիտական փաստ գիտեմ, որ դեղերի՝ մեր ընդունած սովորական դոզաներից շաաատ անգամ դոզաներն ավելի ուժեղ ազդեցություն ունեն, ազդեցությունն էլ կախված է, թե տվյալ օրգանիզմի համար տվյալ նյութի որ չափաբաժինն է բուժող:


Նախադասությունը սխալ է ձևակերպված, ինչի պատճառով իմաստն անհասկանալի է:



> Հաճախ է լինում, որ դեղը խմում ենք, բայց մեզ վրա չի ազդում ոչ մի ձևով:


Ջուլ, ուրիշ բան է՝ գլխացավի դեղ խմես, գլխացավդ չանցնի (ինչը բժշկության հետ ավելի քիչ կապ ունի, քան հոմեոպաթիայի, որովհետև դու նկատել ես սիմպտոմն ու սկսել նրա դեմ պայքարել, փոխանակ ըստ սիմպտոմի դիագնոզ դնես՝ հոմեոպաթիայի բնորոշիչ ու ախմախ գծերից մեկը), ուրիշ բան, եթե, ասենք, լիթիումային թերապիան չազդի մանիակալ-դեպրեսսիվ պսիխոզի դեպքում:



> Այնպես որ հեքիաթ անվանելը դեղաբուժությունը նույնքան հնարավոր է, որքան հոմեոպատիան:


Սխալ է: Դեղաբուժության մեջ դեպքերի մեծ մասում կարելի է կանխատեսել ու գիտականորեն բացատրել դեղի գործելու օրինաչափությունը: Հոմեոպաթիայի դեպքում դրա փոխարեն ապոլոգետիկ հեքիաթներ են:

----------

Skeptic (11.10.2010), Աթեիստ (17.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լավ, քանի որ որոշ մարդիկ երևի թե չգիտեն, թե հոմեոպաթիան իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում, փորձեմ բացատրել:

Ուրեմն ասենք թե վերցնում են 99 միավոր ջուր ու դրան խառնում են 1 միավոր ինչ-որ մի դեղ: Այս ամենը լավ խառնում են իրար, մինչև էդ դեղը լուծվի, այնուհետև այս խառնուրդից վերցնում են 1 միավոր ու դա խառնում 99 միավոր մաքուր ջրի հետ, հետո այս պրոցեսը կրկնում են 10, 20, 30 անգամ ու վերջում պնդում են, որ ստացված արդյունքը նույնքան արդյունավետ ա, ինչքան այդ դեղի 1 դոզան  ::}: 

Բա սա խելքի մոտ բա՞ն ա: Էդքան խառնելուց հետո դեղի նույնիսկ 1 մոլեկուլ չի մնա, ուր մնաց էդ վերջնական լուծույթը մարդուն ինչ-որ օգուտ տա...

----------

EgoBrain (11.10.2010), Freeman (16.10.2010), Բարեկամ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ընդ որում, ավանդական բժշկության որոշ ճյուղեր, ինչպիսին է, ասենք, ասեղնաբուժությունը, նույնիսկ լրիվ գիտականորեն բացատրված չլինելով, էֆեկտիվության, համակարգվածության ու արդյունքի որոշակիության շնորհիվ միանգամից մտել են բժշկական պրակտիկայի մեջ:
Իսկ կան բուժման եղանակներ, որոնք առնվազն տարակուսանք են առաջացնում, օրինակ՝ միզաբուժությունը (ուրինոթերապիա): Որի հետ կապված Բոլիվիայում դատական գործ է ընթանում. 2009 թվականի փետրվարի 7-ին հայտնի դիզայներ և ուրինոթերապեվտ Մոնիկա Շուլցը աղիքային խնդիրներով տառապող ընկերուհուն հիվանդանոցում մեզի ներերակային ներարկում է իրականացրել: Ինչի արդյունքում ընկերուհին նույն օրը մահացել է:
Ձերբակալման օրդերի ստորագրման պահին Մոնիկա Շուլցն արդեն ԱՄՆ-ում էր: Այնտեղից նա վրդովմունքով էլեկտրոնային պատասխան հղեց հանրությանը. «Ես զարմացած եմ, թե ինչ մեղադրանքներ են առաջադրվել իմ դեմ, ու անհրաժեշտություն եմ տեսնում հայտարարել իմ անմեղության մասին»:
Ահա և «ալտերնատիվ բժշկություն»: Այնպես որ, հեքիմի մոտ վազելուց առաջ երկու անգամ մտածեք:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:06 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:02 ----------




> Լավ, քանի որ որոշ մարդիկ երևի թե չգիտեն, թե հոմեոպաթիան իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում, փորձեմ բացատրել:
> 
> Ուրեմն ասենք թե վերցնում են 99 միավոր ջուր ու դրան խառնում են 1 միավոր ինչ-որ մի դեղ: Այս ամենը լավ խառնում են իրար, մինչև էդ դեղը լուծվի, այնուհետև այս խառնուրդից վերցնում են 1 միավոր ու դա խառնում 99 միավոր մաքուր ջրի հետ, հետո այս պրոցեսը կրկնում են 10, 20, 30 անգամ ու վերջում պնդում են, որ ստացված արդյունքը նույնքան արդյունավետ ա, ինչքան այդ դեղի 1 դոզան 
> 
> Բա սա խելքի մոտ բա՞ն ա: Էդքան խառնելուց հետո դեղի նույնիսկ 1 մոլեկուլ չի մնա, ուր մնաց էդ վերջնական լուծույթը մարդուն ինչ-որ օգուտ տա...


Իրականում իրանք «բուժամիջոցների սանդղակ» ունեն, սիմպտոմների համապատասխան, դրանց միջոցով են շամանում իրենց աբրակադաբրաները: Իսկ, ասենք, որ գլխացավը կարող է ողնաշարի դիսկի տեղաշարժի, աչքերի լարվածության, տոքսիկոզի ու էլի մի միլիոն իրար հետ կապ չունեցող բաների սիմպտոմ լինել, երևի չգիտեն:

----------

Freeman (16.10.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լավ, քանի որ որոշ մարդիկ երևի թե չգիտեն, թե հոմեոպաթիան իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում, փորձեմ բացատրել:
> 
> Ուրեմն ասենք թե վերցնում են 99 միավոր ջուր ու դրան խառնում են 1 միավոր ինչ-որ մի դեղ: Այս ամենը լավ խառնում են իրար, մինչև էդ դեղը լուծվի, այնուհետև այս խառնուրդից վերցնում են 1 միավոր ու դա խառնում 99 միավոր մաքուր ջրի հետ, հետո այս պրոցեսը կրկնում են 10, 20, 30 անգամ ու վերջում պնդում են, որ ստացված արդյունքը նույնքան արդյունավետ ա, ինչքան այդ դեղի 1 դոզան 
> 
> Բա սա խելքի մոտ բա՞ն ա: Էդքան խառնելուց հետո դեղի նույնիսկ 1 մոլեկուլ չի մնա, ուր մնաց էդ վերջնական լուծույթը մարդուն ինչ-որ օգուտ տա...


Եթե դու չես պատկերացում ուրեմն վե՞րջ դա հնարավոր չի՞: Այն ինչ տեղավորվում է ձեր ընկալման մեջ ճիշտ է, այն ինչ չի տեղավորվում սու՞տ է: Ինչքան էլ  փորձեք աշխարհը նեղացնել նեղացնել փորձելով  տեղավորել ձեր պատկերացումների շրջանակնեորում, լիքն են էնպիսի բաները, որոնք ոչ մի կերպ չեն տեղավորվելու: Կյանքը շարժվում է առաջ, բացահայտումները, որքան էլ որ ձեզ համար աբսուրդային թվան իրենց տեղն են զբաղեցնում եւ արդյունավետ կիրառվում:

----------

erexa (05.11.2010), Համիկ (31.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եթե դու չես պատկերացում ուրեմն վե՞րջ դա հնարավոր չի՞: Այն ինչ տեղավորվում է ձեր ընկալման մեջ ճիշտ է, այն ինչ չի տեղավորվում սու՞տ է: Ինչքան էլ  փորձեք աշխարհը նեղացնել նեղացնել փորձելով  տեղավորել ձեր պատկերացումների շրջանակնեորում, լիքն են էնպիսի բաները, որոնք ոչ մի կերպ չեն տեղավորվելու: Կյանքը շարժվում է առաջ, բացահայտումները, որքան էլ որ ձեզ համար աբսուրդային թվան իրենց տեղն են զբաղեցնում եւ արդյունավետ կիրառվում:


Discovery ալիքը հավաստի՞ է: Մի անգամ հոմեոպաթիայի մասին հաղորդում էր, 2 ժամ ձգվեց: Վերջում եկան էն եզրակացության, որ հոմեոպաթիան 0 արդյունավետություն ունի  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (11.10.2010), Skeptic (11.10.2010), VisTolog (11.10.2010), Աթեիստ (17.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Discovery ալիքը հավաստի՞ է: Մի անգամ հոմեոպաթիայի մասին հաղորդում էր, 2 ժամ ձգվեց: Վերջում եկան էն եզրակացության, որ հոմեոպաթիան 0 արդյունավետություն ունի


Որի պատճառով հիվանդ մարդիկ բժշկի դիմելու տեղը ամիսներով "պուստիշկա" են խմում, բարձիթողի են անում իրենց հիվանդությունը, հասցնում անբուժելի ստադիայի ու մեռնում։

հ.գ. մարդիկ շատ են սիրում ապրել իրենց հնարած աշխարհներում... մեկը հավատում ա, որ իրենց նկուղում Չմբռուլիկներ են ապրում, մյուսն էլ դեղի "հոգի" խմելով ա բուժվում  :Love:

----------

Rhayader (11.10.2010), Skeptic (11.10.2010), VisTolog (11.10.2010), Աթեիստ (17.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Լավ, քանի որ որոշ մարդիկ երևի թե չգիտեն, թե հոմեոպաթիան իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում, փորձեմ բացատրել:
> 
> Ուրեմն ասենք թե վերցնում են 99 միավոր ջուր ու դրան խառնում են 1 միավոր ինչ-որ մի դեղ: Այս ամենը լավ խառնում են իրար, մինչև էդ դեղը լուծվի, այնուհետև այս խառնուրդից վերցնում են 1 միավոր ու դա խառնում 99 միավոր մաքուր ջրի հետ, հետո այս պրոցեսը կրկնում են 10, 20, 30 անգամ ու վերջում պնդում են, որ ստացված արդյունքը նույնքան արդյունավետ ա, ինչքան այդ դեղի 1 դոզան 
> 
> Բա սա խելքի մոտ բա՞ն ա: Էդքան խառնելուց հետո դեղի նույնիսկ 1 մոլեկուլ չի մնա, ուր մնաց էդ վերջնական լուծույթը մարդուն ինչ-որ օգուտ տա...


Ռուֆ, իմ ասածն էլ հենց էդ ա, որ հնարավոր ա, քանի որ հենց ջուրն ունի ունիկալ մի հատկություն, հիշողությունը: 

Սոֆ, էն չհասկացված նախադասությունս նորից եմ գրում .



> Օրինակ էսպիսի գիտական փաստ գիտեմ, որ դեղերի՝ մեր ընդունած սովորական դոզաներից շաաատ անգամ քիչ դոզաներն ավելի ուժեղ ազդեցություն ունեն, ազդեցությունն էլ կախված է, թե տվյալ օրգանիզմի համար տվյալ նյութի որ չափաբաժինն է բուժող:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Discovery ալիքը հավաստի՞ է: Մի անգամ հոմեոպաթիայի մասին հաղորդում էր, 2 ժամ ձգվեց: Վերջում եկան էն եզրակացության, որ հոմեոպաթիան 0 արդյունավետություն ունի


Փաստորեն մայրս ոչ թե բուժվել է, այլ իրեն թվում է, որ բուժվել է :Smile:  Մորաքրոջս հարեւանուհու ոտքը ամբողովին համարյա սեւացել էր, էլ բժիշկ չթողեցին, անգամ լազերային վիրահատության ենթարկվեց, ոչ մի տեղաշարժ, հոմեպատի մոտ այցելությունից արդեն 2 ամիս անց ոտի գույնը նկատելիորեն սկսվեց բացվել: Ծանոթիս մոտ ասմատիկ երեւույթները լրիվ վերացել են: 
Փաստորեն ես խափում եմ, կամ էլ էս ամեն ինչը հորինում եմ ձեր բոլորի ինադու :LOL: 

Ժողովուրդ ջան, զգույշ մնացեք, ինչու՞ եք կարծում, որ աշխարհը ձեր դեմ է տրամադրված, որ բոլորը իրար խափելու, գլուխ հարդուկելու մարմաջով են տարված:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ով ա ուսումնասիրել/ապացուցել ջրի այդ հատկությունը՞
Առայժմ, դա մնում ա երկրորդ սորտի, աղմուկի վրա փող աշխատող մարդկանց նկարահանվող դոկումենտալ ֆիլմերի մակարդակի վրա...

----------

Rhayader (11.10.2010), Skeptic (11.10.2010), VisTolog (11.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, իմ ասածն էլ հենց էդ ա, որ հնարավոր ա, քանի որ հենց ջուրն ունի ունիկալ *մի հատկություն, հիշողությունը:*


Որն ապացուցված չէ գիտության կողմից  :Smile:  Մի հատ խորհուրդ, պսեվդոգիտական սերիալներ քիչ նայեք  :Smile: 



> Փաստորեն մայրս ոչ թե բուժվել է, այլ իրեն թվում է, որ բուժվել է Մորաքրոջս հարեւանուհու ոտքը ամբողովին համարյա սեւացել էր, էլ բժիշկ չթողեն, անգամ լազերային վիրահատության ենթարկվեց, ոչ մի տեղաշարժ, հոմեպատի մոտ այցելությունից արդեն 2 ամիս անց ոտի գույնը նկատելիորեն սկսվեց բացվել: Ծանոթիս մոտ ասմատիկ երեւույթները լրիվ վերացել են: 
> Փաստորեն ես խափում եմ, կամ էլ էս ամեն ինչը հորինում եմ ձեր բոլորի ինադու
> 
> Ժողովուրդ ջան, զգույշ մնացեք, ինչու՞ եք կարծում, որ աշխարհը ձեր դեմ է տրամադրված, որ բոլորը իրար խափելու, գլուխ հարդուկելու մարմաջով են տարված:


Չէ, ընդամենը պլացեբոյի էֆեկտ է, իսկ հոմեոպաթիկ դեղերը պլացեբոյից ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (11.10.2010), Skeptic (11.10.2010), Աթեիստ (17.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռուֆ, իմ ասածն էլ հենց էդ ա, որ հնարավոր ա, քանի որ հենց ջուրն ունի ունիկալ մի հատկություն, հիշողությունը: 
> 
> Սոֆ, էն չհասկացված նախադասությունս նորից եմ գրում .


Ջուլ, նման բան չկա :Wink:  որքան ինձ հայտնի է: Պարզապես դեղերի մեծ մասի համապատասխանից մեծ չափաբաժնը կարող է կողմնակի արդյունքներ ունենալ, կախված դեղից ու չափաբաժնից՝ ընդհուպ մինչև մահացու արդյունք:
Իսկ ջրի հիշողության առումով, նորից կրկնեմ, իսկ եթե ջուրը սկլերոտի՞կ լինի :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:31 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:30 ----------




> Փաստորեն մայրս ոչ թե բուժվել է, այլ իրեն թվում է, որ բուժվել է Մորաքրոջս հարեւանուհու ոտքը ամբողովին համարյա սեւացել էր, էլ բժիշկ չթողեցին, անգամ լազերային վիրահատության ենթարկվեց, ոչ մի տեղաշարժ, հոմեպատի մոտ այցելությունից արդեն 2 ամիս անց ոտի գույնը նկատելիորեն սկսվեց բացվել: Ծանոթիս մոտ ասմատիկ երեւույթները լրիվ վերացել են: 
> Փաստորեն ես խափում եմ, կամ էլ էս ամեն ինչը հորինում եմ ձեր բոլորի ինադու
> 
> Ժողովուրդ ջան, զգույշ մնացեք, ինչու՞ եք կարծում, որ աշխարհը ձեր դեմ է տրամադրված, որ բոլորը իրար խափելու, գլուխ հարդուկելու մարմաջով են տարված:


Դե, եթե այնպես են բուժվել, ինչպես դու բաժակով հոգի ես կանչել :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (11.10.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ջուլ, նման բան չկա որքան ինձ հայտնի է: Պարզապես դեղերի մեծ մասի համապատասխանից մեծ չափաբաժնը կարող է կողմնակի արդյունքներ ունենալ, կախված դեղից ու չափաբաժնից՝ ընդհուպ մինչև մահացու արդյունք:
> Իսկ ջրի հիշողության առումով, նորից կրկնեմ, իսկ եթե ջուրը սկլերոտի՞կ լինի
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:31 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:30 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Դե, եթե այնպես են բուժվել, ինչպես դու բաժակով հոգի ես կանչել


Ուրեմն ասեմ իմանաս, հոգի կանչում են ոչ թե բաժակով, այլ ափսեով, պարտադիր կոֆեի ափսե պիտի լինի:
Իսկ դու զգույշ մնա, կարծես թե շրջապատում լիքն են էնպիսիք, ովքեր փորձում են քեզ խափել, իսկ դու առայժմ ոչ մի կերպ չես խափնվում, բայց նրանք հետապնդում են քեզ եւ կրկին փորձում խափել ու խափել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:36 ----------




> Չէ, ընդամենը պլացեբոյի էֆեկտ է, իսկ հոմեոպաթիկ դեղերը պլացեբոյից ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում


Պլացեբոն այստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Պլացեբո էր, թող քիմիականի դեքպում էլ ինքնաներշնչվեր, մարդու ոտքը լրիվ սեւացել էր, էլ ոչ մի բժիշկ չէր թողել, հերթը հենց հասավ հոմեոպատիաին պլացեբոն մեխանիկորեն գործի դրվե՞ց :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես 68 տարեկան եմ, գիշերային պահակ եմ աշխատում խանութում: Նախքան ուրինոթերապիայով զբաղվելը տառապում էի գաստրիտով, կոլիտով ու խոլեցիստիտով, բոլորը խրոնիկական ձևով, ու դրան ավելացված՝ նաև հեմմոռոյ: Այդ ամենն իմ մոտ անցավ: Սկսեցի նրանից, որ մեզով միկրոկլիզմաներ էի անում: Հետո մեզային սովաբուժություն էի իրականացնում:  Մաշկի վրա ինչ-որ զիբիլ էր դուրս տալիս, բայց աղջիկս դերմատոլոգ է, նա ասաց, որ դա նորմալ է, նշանակում է, որ ամբողջ կեղտը դուրս է գալիս, քանի որ աղիների շլակները _(հաշվի առեք, իբր թե կլինիկական բժիշկ-դերմատոլոգը կիրառում է ալտերնատիվ բժշկության տերմին)_ դուրս են գալիս հենց մաշկի միջոցով (ևս մեկ ՝ ...երբ աղիներն իրենք հանդիսանում են օրգանիզմին ոչ պետքական նյութերի հեռացման միջոց): Այնպես որ որոշեցի շարունակել:
> Ընտրեցի լյարդի մաքրումն ըստ Ի. Վասիլյեվայի...


չշարունակեմ տիկին Կլավդիայի կոնֆեսիաները միզաբուժության մասին, եթե կուզեք՝ կարդացեք այստեղ: Ասածս այն է, որ այս գյուլնազտատիհեքիաթն էլ բավականին Չամիչային ոգով է գրված:
Իսկ հիմա ուրիշ պատմություն: Որ իմ կողքն է տեղի ունեցել: Ոմն երիտասարդ ուներ առողջական խնդիրներ, մասնավորապես՝ լյարդի: Ինչ-որ խելոք նրան սովաբուժություն նշանակեց:
Հիմա երիտասարդը էլ չի կարող ալկոհոլ խմել, ծանրություններ բարձրացնել ու էլի շատ բաներ: Որովհետև «սովաբուժության» արդյունքում նրա բիլիռուբինը բարձրացել է աննորմալ մակարդակների, ու լյարդի խնդիրներն ավելի են խորացել: Ահա և հեքիմների արդյունքը:



> Ժողովուրդ ջան, զգույշ մնացեք, ինչու՞ եք կարծում, որ աշխարհը ձեր դեմ է տրամադրված, որ բոլորը իրար խափելու, գլուխ հարդուկելու մարմաջով են տարված:


Խա*բ*ելու հարց չկա, շատացել են ինիցիատիվայով տկարամիտները: Այնպես որ՝ պետք է զգույշ լինել, թե ում ես հավատում, նամանավանդ այնպիսի հարցերում, ինչպիսին է բժշկությունը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:51 ----------




> ովքեր փորձում են քեզ խա*փ*ել, իսկ դու առայժմ ոչ մի կերպ չես խա*փ*նվում, բայց նրանք հետապնդում են քեզ եւ կրկին փորձում խա*փ*ել ու խա*փ*ել:


Չամիչ, քերականության գիրք բացի, բ-փ ուղղագրության մասը: Կարծեմ չորրորդ դասարանինը: Դու խրոնիկական խա*փ*վածությամբ ես տառապում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:56 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:53 ----------




> Ուրեմն ասեմ իմանաս, հոգի կանչում են ոչ թե բաժակով, այլ ափսեով, պարտադիր կոֆեի ափսե պիտի լինի:


Իսկ ի՞նչ կոֆեի: Հետո, իսկ, ասենք, երբ մարդիկ դեռ կոֆե չէին խմում, հոգիներ չկայի՞ն (ըստ քո պատկերացման) :LOL:  նստած սպասում էին, թե երբ են կոֆեի բաժակ հորինելու :LOL:

----------


## Չամիչ

> չշարունակեմ տիկին Կլավդիայի կոնֆեսիաները միզաբուժության մասին, եթե կուզեք՝ կարդացեք այստեղ: Ասածս այն է, որ այս գյուլնազտատիհեքիաթն էլ բավականին Չամիչային ոգով է գրված:
> Իսկ հիմա ուրիշ պատմություն: Որ իմ կողքն է տեղի ունեցել: Ոմն երիտասարդ ուներ առողջական խնդիրներ, մասնավորապես՝ լյարդի: Ինչ-որ խելոք նրան սովաբուժություն նշանակեց:
> Հիմա երիտասարդը էլ չի կարող ալկոհոլ խմել, ծանրություններ բարձրացնել ու էլի շատ բաներ: Որովհետև «սովաբուժության» արդյունքում նրա բիլիռուբինը բարձրացել է աննորմալ մակարդակների, ու լյարդի խնդիրներն ավելի են խորացել: Ահա և հեքիմների արդյունքը:
> 
> Խա*բ*ելու հարց չկա, շատացել են ինիցիատիվայով տկարամիտները: Այնպես որ՝ պետք է զգույշ լինել, թե ում ես հավատում, նամանավանդ այնպիսի հարցերում, ինչպիսին է բժշկությունը:


Քեզ չի տրամադրված մենաշնորհը որոշելու ով է տկարամիտ ով ոչ: Թե՞ կարծում ես, որ հենց դու ես մտքի ոլորտում  միակ գիգանտը: Հուսով եմ, որ քեզ չի թվում ,որ դու լուցիֆերն ես կամ էլ Նապոլեոնը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Քեզ չի տրամադրված մենաշնորհը որոշելու ով է տկարամիտ ով ոչ: Թե՞ կարծում ես, որ հենց դու ես մտքի ոլորտում  միակ գիգանտը: Հուսով եմ, որ քեզ չի թվում ,որ դու լուցիֆերն ես կամ էլ Նապոլեոնը:


Միանշանակ որոշել աշխարհի բոլոր տկարամիտներին՝ ոչ, բայց երբ դիմացինդ տկարամիտ է, կամ շիզոֆրենիայի կամ մանիակալ դեպրեսսիվ պսիխոզի սիմպտոմներ է արտահայտում, դա այնքան էլ դժվար չի ընկալել:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կոֆեի: Հետո, իսկ, ասենք, երբ մարդիկ դեռ կոֆե չէին խմում, հոգիներ չկայի՞ն (ըստ քո պատկերացման) նստած սպասում էին, թե երբ են կոֆեի բաժակ հորինելու


Այո, շատ հետաքրքիր ա, կարելի ա ճշտել: Մենք կոֆեի ափսեով էինք կանչում, հո զակուսկիի ափսեով չէին կանչելու :Smile:  Քիչ արծարծի էս թեման, պերենագրուսկայի քեզ մի ենթարկի:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:03 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:01 ----------




> Միանշանակ որոշել աշխարհի բոլոր տկարամիտներին՝ ոչ, բայց երբ դիմացինդ տկարամիտ է, կամ շիզոֆրենիայի կամ մանիակալ դեպրեսսիվ պսիխոզի սիմպտոմներ է արտահայտում, դա այնքան էլ դժվար չի ընկալել:


ՕՕ, փաստորեն թույլ տեղիդ կպա, հիմա ո՞ր մեկն ա թվում Լյուցիֆերը թե՞ նապոլեոնը, բան  չկա, մի նեղվի, ամեն ինչ անցողիկ է :Tongue:

----------


## Rhayader

> ՕՕ, փաստորեն թույլ տեղիդ կպա, հիմա ո՞ր մեկն ա թվում Լյուցիֆերը թե՞ նապոլեոնը, բան  չկա, մի նեղվի, ամեն ինչ անցողիկ է


Հիշեցրու՝ երբ, պահը բաց թողեցի :LOL:  հա, Նապոլեոնի հոգին հեչ կանչե՞լ ես: Ասում են՝ ինքը միայն անգլիական «Վելլինգտոն» ֆիրմայի սուրճի ճենապակե ափսեների վրա է գալիս :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (11.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Անհրաժեշտ եմ համարում ընդգծել, որ հոմեոպատիան որևէ կապ չունի հոմոսեքսուալիզմի հետ ::}:

----------

Moonwalker (11.10.2010), Rhayader (11.10.2010), VisTolog (16.10.2010), Հայկօ (12.10.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ասում են՝ ինքը միայն անգլիական «Վելլինգտոն» ֆիրմայի սուրճի ճենապակե ափսեների վրա է գալիս


Սխալ գիտես: Ես սովետական էժանագին ափսեով էլ եմ կանչել:  :Tongue:  Ամբողջ գաղտնիքը ...  ::}:  /լավ ա չասեցի/:

Հոմեոպաթիայի վերաբերյալ BBC-ն հետաքրքիր հաղորդում ունի` համապատասխան գիտական հետազոտություններով: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքրում ա, խնդրեմ: /2-րդ ու հաջորդ մասերը կողքից բերում ա/

----------

Rhayader (14.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Սխալ գիտես: Ես սովետական էժանագին ափսեով էլ եմ կանչել:  Ամբողջ գաղտնիքը ...  /լավ ա չասեցի/:
> 
> Հոմեոպաթիայի վերաբերյալ BBC-ն հետաքրքիր հաղորդում ունի` համապատասխան գիտական հետազոտություններով: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքրում ա, խնդրեմ: /2-րդ ու հաջորդ մասերը կողքից բերում ա/


Այ ապրես, ես հենց էս կինոյի հետ էի (փաստորեն Discovery-ն չէր, այլ BBC-ն էր  :Jpit: ) Հա, էս ֆիլմում ձեռքի հետ ապացուցում են, որ ջուրը հիշողություն չունի  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ո՞վ ա գալիս գիտական հոդված գրելու: Լուրջ գիտական-մասնագիտական հոդված, որտեղ հանգամանորեն կքննարկվեն, ըըը, ասենք՝ թանաքաբուժության բոլոր ասպեկտները (կամ այն, ինչ կառաջարկեն հարգելի կոլեգաները, ովքեր ինձնից շատ ավելի գիտակ են): Հրաշալի արդյունքների է կարելի հասնել դրանով, ընկերներ, անգամ եթե գործադրվի միայն N5 սովորական սև թանաքը: Անձամբ ես պարտավորվում եմ տասնհինգ երկարուձիգ էջերում մանրամասն ապացուցել թանաքաբուժության հրաշագործ արդյունքը, ցեխի մեջ տրորել դրա բոլոր հակառակորդներին, մեջբերել բազում ականատեսների ու մասնակիցների խոսքերն ու ներկայացնել այս հանճարեղ նորույթի մաթեմատիկական ճշգրիտ մոդելը: Օն անդր:

----------

Rhayader (12.10.2010), VisTolog (16.10.2010), Աթեիստ (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2016), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ո՞վ ա գալիս գիտական հոդված գրելու: Լուրջ գիտական-մասնագիտական հոդված, որտեղ հանգամանորեն կքննարկվեն, ըըը, ասենք՝ թանաքաբուժության բոլոր ասպեկտները (կամ այն, ինչ կառաջարկեն հարգելի կոլեգաները, ովքեր ինձնից շատ ավելի գիտակ են): Հրաշալի արդյունքների է կարելի հասնել դրանով, ընկերներ, անգամ եթե գործադրվի միայն N5 սովորական սև թանաքը: Անձամբ ես պարտավորվում եմ տասնհինգ երկարուձիգ էջերում մանրամասն ապացուցել թանաքաբուժության հրաշագործ արդյունքը, ցեխի մեջ տրորել դրա բոլոր հակառակորդներին, մեջբերել բազում ականատեսների ու մասնակիցների խոսքերն ու ներկայացնել այս հանճարեղ նորույթի մաթեմատիկական ճշգրիտ մոդելը: Օն անդր:


Միանում եմ :Pioneer: 
(մի լավ մարդ ասում էր՝ «պսիխոպատ, սոցիոպատ, հոմեոպատ. հիմա էդ հոմեոպատը բուժու՞մ է, թե՞ դիագնոզ») :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Միանում եմ
> (մի լավ մարդ ասում էր՝ «պսիխոպատ, սոցիոպատ, հոմեոպատ. հիմա էդ հոմեոպատը բուժու՞մ է, թե՞ դիագնոզ»)


Տեղանուն է: Սարդարապատ, Հոմեոպատ... Որոշ բնապահպաններ, սակայն, պնդում են, որ հոմեոպատը անտառագիտական տերմին է: Տեսեք՝ ինչ հրաշալի է հնչում. կանաչապատ տարածք, հոմեոպատ այգի... Ակամայից հիշում ես քաղաքապետարանի հարակից զբոսայգին: Այստեղ հարկ էր մեջբերել հարգարժան *Շինարարի* խոսքերը, սակայն ավա՜ղ, բնածին պարկեշտությունս թույլ չի տալիս  :Cry: :

----------

Rhayader (14.10.2010), VisTolog (16.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Տեղանուն է: Սարդարապատ, Հոմեոպատ... Որոշ բնապահպաններ, սակայն, պնդում են, որ հոմեոպատը անտառագիտական տերմին է: Տեսեք՝ ինչ հրաշալի է հնչում. կանաչապատ տարածք, հոմեոպատ այգի... Ակամայից հիշում ես քաղաքապետարանի հարակից զբոսայգին: Այստեղ հարկ էր մեջբերել հարգարժան *Շինարարի* խոսքերը, սակայն ավա՜ղ, բնածին պարկեշտությունս թույլ չի տալիս :


Ի նկատի ունես Մյասնիկյանի արձանի հետևի Հոմեոպաթների այգի՞ն :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (16.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես հոմեոպաթիայի մասին շատ բան չգիտեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ էս տեսակ սկզբունք ունեն. նմանը նմանին է բուժում: Այսինքն, եթե, օրինակ, ուզում են բարձր ճնշումը բուժել, փոքր դոզայով տալիս են ճնշում բարձրացնող դեղեր, որ իբր օրգանիզմը սովորի: Տեսականորեն շատ սիրուն է հնչում, բայց գործնականում... Կխնդրեի, որ ոչ թե «մամաս բուժվեց, հարևանը բուժվեց» տեսակի օրինակներ բերեք, այլ կոնկրետ գիտական հոդվածներ ցույց տաք, որտեղ պարզ կարտահայտվի, թե քանի հոգու են բուժել ու քանիսն է բուժվել, ընդ որում հետն էլ պլացեբո կոնտրոլ լինի:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ի նկատի ունես Մյասնիկյանի արձանի հետևի Հոմեոպաթների այգի՞ն


«Պաթ»-ի առումով վստահ չեմ, բայց «հոմեո»-ն հաստատ ա:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (18.10.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Պլացեբոն այստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Պլացեբո էր, թող քիմիականի դեքպում էլ ինքնաներշնչվեր, մարդու ոտքը լրիվ սեւացել էր, էլ ոչ մի բժիշկ չէր թողել, հերթը հենց հասավ հոմեոպատիաին պլացեբոն մեխանիկորեն գործի դրվե՞ց


Չամիչ ջան, այս նախադասությունիցդ պարզ է դառնում, որ դու լիարժեք պատկերացում չունես պլացեբոյի մասին:

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Плацебо




> Степень проявления плацебо-эффекта зависит от внушаемости человека и внешних обстоятельств «лечения», например, от *размера и яркого цвета таблетки, степени доверия врачу, авторитета клиники.*


Էս էլ կհետաքրքրի`  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Гомеопатия




> Современная научная медицина скептически относится к гомеопатии, так как теоретическое обоснование гомеопатического принципа не соответствует научным представлениям о функционировании здорового и больного организма, безопасность и эффективность большинства гомеопатических методов лечения никогда не подвергалась проверке, а немногие осуществлённые *клинические испытания гомеопатических препаратов не выявили различий между гомеопатическим лекарством и плацебо*

----------

matlev (18.10.2010), Rhayader (18.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (18.10.2010)

----------


## Համիկ

Հարգելի Չամիչ, շատ դիպուկ ու լավ եք գրում, շատ հավանեցի: Մի բան միայն դուրս չի գալիս, կներեք, բայց չմ հավատում, որ Ձեր կարծիքով "Հայաստանը հզորանում է, շենանում է և դուք ապրում եք ապահով, բարելեցիկ Հայաստանում":

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ես Հայաստանում շոկի մեջ էի, որ Նաիրում ու կարծեմ մի տեղ էլ հոմեպաթիկ բաժանմունք կար, իսկ էս Գերմանիայում ընդհանուր բժիշկներից, գինեկոլոգներից շատերը նաև հոմեոպաթիայով են զբաղվում։ Ախր ո՞՞՞նց կարա մարդ տարիներով սովորի, բժիշկ դառնա, ու սկսի նաև հոմեոպաթիա անել։ Ախր դա համարժեք ա բռնել ու տարիներով սովորածդ ոտի տակ գցելու, հերքելու, անարգելու, ուրանալու, մոռանալու, հեռանալու, դիպլոմը զուգարանի թուղթ դարձնելու...
 Երկու տարբերակ կա՝ կա՛մ իրենք  սաստիկ դեբիլ են, կա՛մ գիտեն, որ փող կպցնելու լավ ձև ա։ Ես երկրորդին եմ հակված, բայց ամեն դեպքում, կիսամեռ էլ լինեի, իմ կամքով նենց բժշկի չէի գնա, ով նույնիսկ մտածել ա հոմեոպաթիայով զբաղվի։
Ոնց հասկացել եմ՝ լավ էլ տարածված ա  Եվրոպաներում։

Մեկդ գրկեք ինձ, լացենք։  :Cray:

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.11.2016), Աթեիստ (08.11.2016), Ռուֆուս (08.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, Ռուբ, Եվրոպաներում լավ էլ տարածված ա, ու մենակ հոմեոպաթիան չէ: Ալտերնատիվ բժշկության մյուս ճյուղերն էլ: Ահավոր բան ա:

----------

Ruby Rue (08.11.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Թեմատիկ հումոր։

----------

LisBeth (08.11.2016), Ruby Rue (08.11.2016)

----------


## boooooooom

Բժշկի գնալն ա ահավոր բան. էն որ նայում ա երեսիդ ու մտածում իրա հիպոթեկի ամսավճարի մասին:
 Մարդ պիտի (էդ ա մնացել) հույսը դնի իր օրգանիզմի վրա, ու հնարավորինս քիչ օրգանիզմին երես տա դեղերով: Ես ամբողջությամբ չե, բայց մի քիչ դրան հավատում եմ: Ես վախենում եմ բժիշկներից ու չեմ վստահում ոչ մեկին (ներառելով նաև ոչ ավանդական բժիշկներին) ու հեծանիվ եմ քշում, փորձում եմ առողջ սնվել... որ դրանց ձեռքը չընկնեմ (ու թող ներեն ինձ բոլոր լավ, բարի, իսկական բժիշկները)

----------


## LisBeth

Օղբաթ ա էս թեման բայց: Ջրի հիշողություն  :LOL: 

 Եթե հետաքրքիր ա, ասեմ որ հիմա գոյություն ունի կլինիկական գոմեոպատիա, որը գուցե և Բուարոնի գյուտն ա, բայց բավականին լայն տարածում ունի ոչ լուրջ հիվանդությունների բուժման մեջ, օրինակ՝ ՍՌՎԻ-ների, պոստմենոպաուզայի սիմպտոմների թեթևացման, ծովային հիվանդության ևն, այսինքն ուր պլացեբո էֆֆեկտը զգալի գործոն ա հանդիսանում: Իսկ գրիպը, ասել մի շատ խելացի մարդու առանց բուժման տևում ա 7 օր, բուժելով՝ ընդամենը մի շաբաթ: Էս դեպքում վնասը միայն դրամապանակին ա կպչում, քանի որ էպիդեմիաների դեպքում նշանակվում են ադեկվան դեղեր, հաստատված էֆֆեկտիվությամբ/տամիֆլյու,ռելենզա: Բայց ես հլը տեսած չկամ գոմեոպատիկ դեղ ասենք քաղծկեղի դեմ, որ ընգրկված լինի ռեեստռների մեջ: Ուստի և միանգամից գրողի ծոցը կուղարկեի նման բժշկի, որ կփորձի տենց որևէ ծանր հիվանդություն բուժել:

----------

